# Black Cherry Burl



## GaryMGg (Sep 18, 2010)

This pen is made from a Black Cherry burl blank I traded for with John Schmittou (TurnerJohn74).
These blanks are really nice looking and smell great when being turned.

As time and UV Rays work on the black cherry it will change from a pinkish red to the rich, deep red cherry is known for and the burl eyes will become blacker.

This pen will be donated to one of our servicemen or women as referred to in this thread, http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=65833







Any and all comments or criticisms are welcome.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Sep 18, 2010)

Keeping it simple and straightforward was probably a good move. Let the wood itself be the focus because it does look cool. Kinda wish you had a before and after of the color transition.....


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 18, 2010)

Drstrangefart said:


> ...Kinda wish you had a before and after of the color transition.....


 
This is the before. It ain't had time to start changing yet. :biggrin:


----------



## renowb (Sep 18, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for thinking of our Brothers and Sisters serving for us! Nice pen!


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 18, 2010)

Never realized that this wood changed colors...(I learned something new today).  About how long does the process of changing take?

Great lines!  Fit-n-finish is spot on!!



Scott (wonder what that pen looks like now) B


----------



## Drstrangefart (Sep 18, 2010)

GaryMGg said:


> Drstrangefart said:
> 
> 
> > ...Kinda wish you had a before and after of the color transition.....
> ...


 
Totally understand. I haven't turned many pens, so this stuff is all pretty new to me. I am absorbing new info like Jhonny 5 on crank right now....


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 18, 2010)

Scott,
Many woods change colors in sunlight. Just to name a few:
Walnut tends to get lighter.
Cherry gets darker.
Bloodwood changes from red to more of a reddish brown.
Southern Yellow Pines tend to get golden brown or even a golden, reddish patina.
Osage orange turns a warm brown with reddish hues.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Sep 18, 2010)

GaryMGg said:


> Scott,
> Many woods change colors in sunlight. Just to name a few:
> Walnut tends to get lighter.
> Cherry gets darker.
> ...


 
Purple Heart turns from an interesting shade of brown to purple. Then, brown again if you microwave it too long. Thanks, Dad!:biggrin:


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful, Gary.  Glad to see you take a break from your flat work!


----------



## David Keller (Sep 18, 2010)

Very nice.  I got some of that burl from John, and it's great looking stuff.


----------



## fiferb (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful work, Gary! You're setting the bar high for the rest of us. I like that.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 18, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## TurnerJohn74 (Sep 18, 2010)

Very nice Gary!!! I love the look of Cherry burl. I have so many different exotics but still choose the Cherry burl for my number 1 blank. Cherry burl pens dont last long around here people just love the look.

John


----------

